
Nice People Have Emptier Wallets - extraterra
https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/nice-people-have-emptier-wallets/
======
joshomatic
maybe having a common understanding for a more rigid lifestyle makes one
thankful and content with what they have and wake up to every day - maybe,
just maybe that has something to do with it.

there is a correlation there I believe, but only as a thin line - having less
can break a human though for the worse.

